# Low Testosterone Symptoms



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

I can`t take credit for this but good info to read on a TRT news:

Low testosterone is a condition that affects many men and while it can and does affect women too far more men will fall prey. By and large the condition is simply brought on by age; as we age our testosterone levels decline but the rate of decline can vary dramatically from person to person and in many cases the decline can go far beyond an optimal range. As the testosterone hormone is one of the primary hormones our body produces as levels fall a host of problems can occur; if nothing else life can become quite uncomfortable as the low testosterone symptoms begin to show. For this reason many men have begun to seek treatment and if you show any of the low testosterone symptoms too this is something you'll definitely want to look into but it goes without saying you need to know what those symptoms are. This include improper use of Anabolic steroids or wrong or not PCT after cycling.

Low testosterone symptoms can affect many aspects of our lives from physical to mental and even sexually. Low testosterone symptoms are not life-threatening; however, if left ignored they can open the door to many far more serious conditions that can become life-threatening indeed. For many men the problem with low testosterone is that it creeps in so slowly; rarely will a man have a dramatic instantaneous decline; it can happen but it is rare. As a man's levels slowly fall over time in many cases he slowly becomes accustomed to it and by the time he has a real problem he's more than likely become so accustomed he's given up hope. It's no surprise many men become so complacent as that is one of the symptoms but it is not something any man has to accept and further there's no reason for him to. 

Common Low Testosterone Symptoms:

There are many low testosterone symptoms but there are a few that are far more common than others and in most cases most men will display a couple of the common ones if they do indeed suffer from low levels. The common low testosterone symptoms include:
 • Decline or Loss of Libido
 • Erectile Dysfunction
 • Loss of Muscle Mass
 • Loss of Strength
 • Increased Body-Fat
 • Loss of Energy
 • Loss of Concentration
 • Depression
 • Insomnia 

While these are the standard low testosterone symptoms as you can see they are not life-threatening but one could hardly call them enjoyable either. Men who suffer from such symptoms and millions upon millions do, each will notice their lives seriously diminished as their very quality of life is diminished. To make matters worse men who do not deal with the condition open the door to many future problems of a far more serious nature; low testosterone has been linked in recent years to one of the leading causes of many serious ailments. Men who do not treat their low testosterone symptoms can often open the door to the following problems:
 • Diabetes
 • High Cholesterol
 • Loss of Memory
 • Anxiety
 • Hair-Loss
 • Loss of Bone Mass (Osteoporosis) 
• Infertility
 • Polyuria (Frequent Urination)
 • Frequent or Constant Soreness, Aches & Pains in the Muscle Tissue 


If you display any of the low testosterone symptoms there is some very good news; the condition is treatable. Unfortunately there is no cure for low testosterone but we can treat the symptoms; once you suffer from low levels you will always have natural low levels but through testosterone replacement therapy you can once again have perfect testosterone levels. For many men this sounds like a giant pain and it may not sound like good news at all but what's worse, dealing with therapy or dealing with low testosterone? 

If testosterone therapy is something you wish to avoid there are steps you can take and these steps revolve around living a healthy lifestyle. Such steps include a proper diet rich in testosterone increasing foods, taking part in regular exercise, allowing your body adequate rest each and every night and avoiding alcohol on a regular basis. While all of these things will greatly improve your odds your levels are still going to fall; by living a healthy lifestyle we can simply improve our chances and slow down the decline. In the end testosterone levels are something most men should keep an eye on especially after the age of 40 but if at any time low testosterone symptoms start to show and they are not uncommon even in ones 30's you should seek the advice of your doctor immediately before the problem becomes severe.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice post PK 

Some good info in there.


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 25, 2012)

Thnx PB trying to bring some good info in a bad a$$ site..lol


----------



## weights=life (Apr 25, 2012)

good info...i had a lot of those symptoms till i figured out what was causing it, its not pretty to be in that boat...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 25, 2012)

good read Pikiki


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> good read Pikiki



Thnx Bullseye...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Thnx Bullseye...


 
bad thing is Pikiki,is i still have some of the same symptoms of low t even on 300mg/week trt dose,and mine is Endo presrcip


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

So theres no change on some of the symptons?? I was on TRT but my problem was a very mild issue, but did you talk to the Endo about it? Hopefully they get that right for you bro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

well im on 3 different anti depressants and have been for 16 years,so in my opinion thats prolly alot of my problem,i really need to get it checked out to find out for sure ya know


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Brotha I look for some info about antidepressants and test levels and for the most part is just depend on what AD are you tacking, so check with your Endo and I hope you get this figured out my friend.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Brotha I look for some info about antidepressants and test levels and for the most part is just depend on what AD are you tacking, so check with your Endo and I hope you get this figured out my friend.


i sure will brother thanks,i didnt know that


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> i sure will brother thanks,i didnt know that



I reaserch about it and there some AD that can cause that, anytime my brother love to help friends


----------

